# Halloween....



## Schrody (Oct 9, 2014)

is so close, so post everything Halloween thematic


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm? Because I'm pretty sure Halloween ALWAYS falls on the 31st.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 9, 2014)

Schrody said:


> is so close, so post everything Halloween thematic




Shouldn't that be in the "Learn with Schrody" thread?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 9, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Hmm? Because I'm pretty sure Halloween ALWAYS falls on the 31st.



That's the point, Elven 


mrmustard615 said:


> Shouldn't that be in the "Learn with Schrody" thread?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 9, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Hmm? Because I'm pretty sure Halloween ALWAYS falls on the 31st.



Just a note: It's different, depending upon the country in which it is celebrated.

And, on a general note: I might be doing some Halloween decorating and doing the whole "candy thing" this year. I haven't done that in ages.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 9, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Shouldn't that be in the "Learn with Schrody" thread?



No, because it's too scary


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 9, 2014)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## belthagor (Oct 9, 2014)

*throws halloween snowball at Schrody*

(I used a blender to make it)


----------



## Deafmute (Oct 9, 2014)

www.scaryforkids.com/things-kids-say

www.geek.com/news/the-scariest-most-believable-stories-on-the-internet-1574772/4/

I use stumble alot and those were some of the best creepy sites I found


----------



## TKent (Oct 9, 2014)

my avatar is now a french bull dog pumpkin. does that qualify???


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2014)

Deafmute said:


> www.scaryforkids.com/things-kids-say


I think this one is quite funny/scary.:thumbr:



TKent said:


> my avatar is now a french bull dog pumpkin. does that qualify???



Sure.:indecisiveness: Rather clever really.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 10, 2014)

Deafmute said:


> www.scaryforkids.com/things-kids-say
> 
> www.geek.com/news/the-scariest-most-believable-stories-on-the-internet-1574772/4/
> 
> I use stumble alot and those were some of the best creepy sites I found



speaking of scary kids. I had a case when I worked as a child protection social worker of a young girl - eight I think - who had fallen out of her bedroom window. Luckily she was unharmed, but she had told her teacher that she had been pushes out (hence the involvement of social services). I investigated it. I spoke to the little girl and she told me that 'blood Mary' - a ghost - had pushed her out of the window. The investigation turned up no concerns for the parents, other than lack of supervision, but what the investigation did show was that the little girl had looked up some you tube films on how to summon a ghost called 'blood Mary' and she had completed this ritual. She had probably psyched herself up to a panic believing there to be a ghost and then accidentally falling out of the window, but still... It was creapy.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 10, 2014)

belthagor said:


> *throws halloween snowball at Schrody*
> 
> (I used a blender to make it)








 Now why did you do that for?



TKent said:


> my avatar is now a french bull dog pumpkin. does that qualify???



Of course 



Mistique said:


> speaking of scary kids. I had a case when I worked as a child protection social worker of a young girl - eight I think - who had fallen out of her bedroom window. Luckily she was unharmed, but she had told her teacher that she had been pushes out (hence the involvement of social services). I investigated it. I spoke to the little girl and she told me that 'blood Mary' - a ghost - had pushed her out of the window. The investigation turned up no concerns for the parents, other than lack of supervision, but what the investigation did show was that the little girl had looked up some you tube films on how to summon a ghost called 'blood Mary' and she had completed this ritual. She had probably psyched herself up to a panic believing there to be a ghost and then accidentally falling out of the window, but still... It was creapy.



Jesus... and that's why kids should be supervised when on the Internet...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

TKent said:


> my avatar is now a french bull dog pumpkin. does that qualify???




What a terrible thing to do to your cute little dog.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 10, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Now why did you do that for?



So you would hug me for warmth =)


----------



## Schrody (Oct 10, 2014)

belthagor said:


> So you would hug me for warmth =)


----------



## Bishop (Oct 10, 2014)

Hm. I'll change my avatar too...

To the Surgeon General of Beverly Hills!

>.> I really, REALLY like the _Escape From..._ movies, guys.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Hm. I'll change my avatar too...
> 
> To the Surgeon General of Beverly Hills!



So, er, what happened to your eyepatch?


----------



## Bishop (Oct 10, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> So, er, what happened to your eyepatch?




Same movie, different character!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 10, 2014)

Mistique said:


> speaking of scary kids. I had a case when I worked as a child protection social worker of a young girl - eight I think - who had fallen out of her bedroom window. Luckily she was unharmed, but she had told her teacher that she had been pushes out (hence the involvement of social services). I investigated it. I spoke to the little girl and she told me that 'blood Mary' - a ghost - had pushed her out of the window. The investigation turned up no concerns for the parents, other than lack of supervision, but what the investigation did show was that the little girl had looked up some you tube films on how to summon a ghost called 'blood Mary' and she had completed this ritual. She had probably psyched herself up to a panic believing there to be a ghost and then accidentally falling out of the window, but still... It was creapy.



Bloody Mary - http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Bloody-Mary

This works. I'm serious, it really does.  You can summon up the image of Bloody Mary in the mirror... However, it works, not because of a mirror being a spiritual portal, but because of how our neural systems are designed to receive and discriminate visual input. Given normal conditions, one can do this without any "summoning" being necessary. It's a matter of how our brains process visual information and, in part, possibly a result of the elaborate theatrics... Sometimes, you see what you want to see... or don't want to see.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 12, 2014)

An old movie poster 






Fantastic film


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 13, 2014)

Halloween can be cute too


----------



## Gargh (Oct 13, 2014)

Now this is petrifying... 

A three inch leech found up the nose of a backpacker after she came home... one month later!






She noticed it when it popped its head out of one of her nostrils and crawled round her chops in the shower... uker:


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmm. Looks like it might have eaten part of her brain.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 14, 2014)

I said scary...not hairy. why am I doing this..?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't know if its halloweenie, but it's Python dammit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Okay is this better?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 16, 2014)

WARNING: LANGUAGE


----------



## Schrody (Oct 16, 2014)

Perfect Halloween costume


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 16, 2014)

Gargh said:


> Now this is petrifying...
> 
> A three inch leech found up the nose of a backpacker after she came home... one month later!
> 
> ...



I don't even...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Schrody (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

some Halloween films


----------



## Schrody (Oct 24, 2014)

I love witches of Eastwick!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey anyone remember these comic books?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 25, 2014)

No,but I remember the cartoons


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 29, 2014)

A quick history of Halloween on this link here



http://www.thingsthatgoboo.com/halloween/halloweenhistory.htm


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 29, 2014)

It's my birthday on Halloween.


----------



## TKent (Oct 29, 2014)

My French Bull Dog, Rocco, turns 3  We should combine your parties!



Pluralized said:


> It's my birthday on Halloween.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 29, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> It's my birthday on Halloween.





TKent said:


> My French Bull Dog, Rocco, turns 3  We should combine your parties!




My Partner in Crime, J-Dog (his name is Justin  ) has the same birthday!

PARTY AT BISHOP'S PLACE!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 29, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey anyone remember these comic books?



Casper and Wendy? Sure I remember them. Little Hot Stuff too.


----------



## dale (Oct 29, 2014)

guess i'll throw up a halloween party pic. i'm the wasted looking dude on the left with the pretty little nun chick on his arm and the coked out look in his eye....


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 30, 2014)

A Halloween story..

So, I was a resident in college and living in a dormitory. Every year, every dorm would host its own party. Ours was the annual Halloween party. During these parties, the dorms would raise money for a charitable organization by collecting "donations" at the door.

For our party, we had a number of Halloween activities, the largest of which was drinking booze... We supplied beer, on tap, and "Hunch Punch", which is simply grain alcohol and some sort of fruit-flavored base, like "Kool Aid." (Basically, anything that added flavor to the grain alcohol was worthy, so long as it had some color to it.) Our party's theme was "Toga Party", being a college party, after all, and all staffers wore togas. My job was "Doorman" and I had a very nice toga! My duty was to take the money, ink a stamp and then stamp the wrist of the "donor" to show that they had paid, after which I would hand them their first beer or first serving of Hunch Punch. Naturally, I would.. partake, each time I had to pour something. It's only fair, right?

We had a lot of guests...

By the time we closed the door down at Eleven o'clock, curfew for any on-premise parties, I was covered in stamp marks and we had long run out of beer. You see, somewhere between when I started taking money, stamping wrists and pouring the first drink, I got confused. So, it ended up that I would take the money, yell "No Beer -  Hunch Punch", ink the stamp, let them stamp me, drink a gulp of Hunch Punch from their cup and then hand them the sloshing remains of their first drink.

It's very difficult to wash that stamp-ink off, ya know? I must have spent hours in the shower with all manner of chemicals. My face was covered in stamps, my chest and arms looked like the side of a cheap taxi-cab, and there were other places on me that shouldn't have shown through the toga, but some guests managed to find a way to stamp... 

My first day in a class, though, the tale was fully told - I became a temporary campus celebrity and my name was "No Beer, Hunch Punch" for a week.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

Terry, that's a terrifying avatar :shock:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

They're coming to get you, Schrody :nightmare:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

But my name isn't Barb(a)ra :shock:

I'm a zombie master, that is writer, I know their weaknesses MUAHAHAH!


----------



## Gargh (Oct 30, 2014)

Very cool halloween costume... 






... Mr Twit. And for the feline in your life...






from this buzzfeed list of literary halloween costumes. It's not great, but those two pictures are.


----------



## dale (Oct 30, 2014)

lol. this is just so fitting for halloween to me. i know it's wrong, but i actually giggled reading this....

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/rnr/4723589172.html


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. this is just so fitting for halloween to me. i know it's wrong, but i actually giggled reading this....
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/rnr/4723589172.html





I wanted to laugh at the absurdity, but it's just way too creepy :nightmare:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2014)

There's still blood on his chin.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. this is just so fitting for halloween to me. i know it's wrong, but i actually giggled reading this....
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/rnr/4723589172.html



:shock: If it were an article on Onion, I'd say okay, but this... yeah, it would be insane to grant his wish, but just the thought of it :shock:


----------



## Bishop (Oct 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> :shock: If it were an article on Onion, I'd say okay, but this... yeah, it would be insane to grant his wish, but just the thought of it :shock:



Schrody; never believe anything you read on Craigslist.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Schrody; never believe anything you read on Craigslist.




Yep Bish, checked it out. You're right, it's a hoax.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 30, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yep Bish, checked it out. You're right, it's a hoax.



Of course. It's in violation of probably a BILLION international laws.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Of course. It's in violation of probably a BILLION international laws.





According to this site, the story originated on a Belgian satirical site (their version of the Onion I guess)


http://m.theepochtimes.com/n3/10522...hile-stephen-k-walker-for-last-meal-is-bogus/


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Schrody; never believe anything you read on Craigslist.



LOL. Even if the story is real, I doubt anyone would consider slaying a child for a last meal of a murderer (or whatever he is). Unfortunately, _there are_ sick people like that, but you never thought about it until you read something like this. Don't worry, I don't believe most of the stuff I read, but just the idea for an article is disgusting.


----------



## dale (Oct 30, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yep Bish, checked it out. You're right, it's a hoax.


yeah. there's actually 2 of these stories. 1 with a fat dude. still funny, though.


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

We all go a little mad sometimes


----------

